# look at this 6 point



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

of all the big bucks ive got with my phone and telescope this year strangely i want this one more than all


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

That buck is a tad bit bigger than the Big 6 I've been watching. Good deer! Do you have permission to hunt these spots, or are you just out driving and taking pictures? Either way, awesome deer!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

no this is my honey hole and noone can see these deer from any road thanks i know i should let this one walk waiting for one of the older bigger deer but he has some character the way his beams swoop down then back up at the end i really like this deer also i have video clips of him and i would say his younger son standing side by side last night they look like twins just the other is a bit smaller.


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

Very interesting picture. Almost looks like a muledeer's antlers with the way they fork. Makes me want to go home to Wyoming and do some hunting on the prairie. Good luck with the upcoming season. Seems like you have some good choices.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

funny you would say that cause thats how i told my friend from georgia what all these deer look like. i have never seen so many big bucks with skinny antlers i know there is a brute out there but havent seen him in over a month


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Sweet pic ACr - I'm pumped for hunting season!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thats a monster for a 6 point!


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I had one nearly identical on a property I hunt about 5 years ago, I watched him all season bullying a decent 8 and another 9 point. I let him walk by several times (very difficult to do) hoping to get a shot at him next season but one morning he walked by and up and hill and ....Thwack... Another hunter on the property over killed him with a crossbow, a very loud one I might add. Too bad, I would have liked to see what he would have been if he lived another season or two. Good luck.


----------

